# boil eggs



## supaflyz (Jul 28, 2006)

Can I feed my german shepherd boiled eggs? My anatomy and physiology and human physiology teacher lectured that eggs is the best food if you want all the essential amino acids required for body metabolism. Will it be ok to feed the dog like 2 or 3 times a week?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, but boiled eggs may present themselves to you again hours after they have been eaten. I swear that dogs eating boiled eggs can clear out a room faster than anything short of skunk spray. 

I agree that eggs are an awesome food, dogs LOVE them. They have lots of protein, and are good for the coat, etc.


----------



## supaflyz (Jul 28, 2006)

So they poop and fart a lot just like humans after eating eggs? My teacher said that in order for proteins to be absorbed, they must be broken down to simpler amino acids. The amino acids must be deaminated first for absorption to take place. A large part of the stench in fart is nitrogen which is a product of deamination. I guess I will just leave her outside when I'm feeding her boiled eggs lol. My uncle who's a dentist always feed the dog with boiled eggs. I guess he is right about the coat. Thank you selzer.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You can also just put a raw egg in her dinner too. I haven't ever heard of any form of egg causing gas before.


----------



## supaflyz (Jul 28, 2006)

Just gave her two boiled eggs. She loves it. Also gave my pit bull one to. She likes it to.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

supaflyz said:


> Just gave her two boiled eggs. She loves it. Also gave my pit bull one to. She likes it to.



update us on how it goes.... if you can and haven't been consumed by the toxic fumes. lol


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

Karloff eats one hard-boiled egg every day--with no gas problem.


----------



## supaflyz (Jul 28, 2006)

Well I gave it to her when she was outside, so no gas problems that I know off. My pitbull did fart, but she always does. Its really bad for a few seconds when I'm watching tv lol.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I give both my dogs raw eggs...shell and all! No farts here


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i give my dog 1 or 2 eggs a week. somtimes i will ground an egg
and give my dog all of it.


----------



## doctor (Dec 15, 2010)

hey guys.. i am giving 3-4 eggs to my GSD male in a day, either boiled or raw or as omlette with slices.. he seems to be demanding more every time.. is it ok.. what should i fed him. i am really confused. please help me out..


----------



## Sharif_0721 (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't mind if they fart (thats what air freshners for). Just wondering, is it okay to feed them one hard boiled egg a day?? or will they get the runs if they get one every day?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just feed it raw. No need to boil it


----------



## BAN-ONE (Feb 26, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Just feed it raw. No need to boil it


Would you recommend cracking the egg open and dumping it on the kibble without the shell? It's hard to think the shell is that much of a benefit for them to eat.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Eggshells have quite a bit of calcium, if I remember correctly. Plus, they're crunchy.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

BAN-ONE said:


> Would you recommend cracking the egg open and dumping it on the kibble without the shell? It's hard to think the shell is that much of a benefit for them to eat.


That's what I do, I just throw the shell away


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is some information on eggs from my holistic vet:
“The diet of chicken’s is key to the superior fatty acid profiles in omega-3 eggs. For high omega-3 eggs, chickens are fed flax. Chickens are able to convert the oils in flax into more usable forms of fatty acids better than a dog or cat can. For high DHA eggs, chickens are fed flax and algae, with the same good results. Better food, better chicken, better eggs! High omega-3 eggs, such as Eggland’s Best, have good fatty acid profiles and good levels of vitamin E. It’s also a good choice if you are able to buy eggs that are locally raised. You may feed raw or cook the eggs lightly (if you wish) but keep the yolk intact and uncooked to protect the fragile fatty acids from exposure to air and heat. Some dogs don’t digest raw eggs well but do fine with them cooked. If you are concerned that raw egg whites may interfere with biotin absorption, cook eggs slightly (refer to above) so that the whites are cooked.”
Eggs, provide Vitamin A, Riboflavin, Folate, Vitamin B12, Iron, Selenium along with the Fatty Acids mentioned above.
Eggs should not be the mainstay of your dogs’ diet but it’s great to feed eggs a few times per week. Feed amounts should be cut back appropriately depending on how many eggs are fed.
If using the shells for a calcium source, it must be ground up to a fine powder to allow the dogs to absorb them. A “Bone Meal” supplement would be a better choice, unless you are feeding a diet with boney meats, as it has the proper calcium and phosphorus balance. Regular “calcium” supplements that do not have phosphorus are not appropriate. Bone meal should be Human edible, made in a USDA plant and be certified that’s it has been tested for heavy metals and other contaminants. That being said, you should not feed eggs shells if your dogs’ diet already includes a calcium supplement as it would be more than what your dog needs. Too much calcium may be harmful to large breed puppies. They can also bind to other minerals making them less available to your dog.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Millie Peirce (Jul 13, 2013)

My dog loves raw egg shell too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie Peirce (Jul 13, 2013)

A raw egg once a week is good for them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie Peirce (Jul 13, 2013)

Millie had her weekly raw egg , freshly laid by the chickens , free range too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

